# M24-Pro, new 1/24 race car project.



## xemet (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi, I'm Manfredi from Italy, I've made a new 1/24 rc 4x4 rc car.

This is my website:

www.m24-pro.com

Unfortunately it is still in italian, but I think you can find a lot of pictures there.

It is designed to be viewed at 1024x768 resolution.

Enjoy!

Manfredi.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

very cool work.

how does it race?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man that is cool i wanna know if ya are going to sell it and how much i want one 
and also is it a four inch wheelbase or a four and a half wheelbase


----------



## xemet (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you.

For now I cannot sell it because I don't have the time that is necessary to produce more cars...maybe in the future.

wheelbase is 4.3 inch.

bye

Manfredi


----------

